# Favorite Ballet Music Pieces



## Jordan Workman

What are your favorite ballet music pieces?


----------



## Jordan Workman

Can anyone answer this???


----------



## Roger Knox

The use of "piece" is a bit confusing. I guess it would help to clarify whether you mean any ballet music, or: (1) scores of complete ballets; (2) individual pieces from those scores; (3) pieces famous for ballet dancing that were originally written for some other context. Anyway, here are three of my favourites, one of each type.

1. One of my favourites is Tchaikovsky's score for the complete ballet _Nutcracker_.
2. Within that score, one of my favourite pieces is "March of the Toy Soldiers."
3. One of my favourite famous pieces for ballet dancing is "The Swan." It is in the suite for instrument ensemble _Carnival of the Animals_ by Camille Saint-Saens, and was choreographed later on.


----------



## Rogerx

Jordan Workman said:


> Can anyone answer this???


Did you even look at others topics in this sections?


----------



## Pyotr

The Sleeping Beauty: Act 1 Variation d'Aurore


----------



## ASalzone

Still exploring this genre, so my opinion will probably change considerably over the next few months/years. As of now I am, like so many others, partial toward Tchaikovsky's _Nutcracker_.


----------



## Roger Knox

Daphnis and Chloe - opening


----------



## Algonquin

Love La Boutique Fantasque, Late Rossini piano pieces arranged by Respighi, beautifully orchestrated.


----------

